
How Did Singapore Avoid Police Brutality Trap? Conscription and Local Police - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://thekopi.co/2020/06/12/how-did-singapore-avoid-the-police-brutality-trap-a-story-of-nsfs-and-npcs/
======
anewdirection
If the official accepted punshments are brutal and not humane, why does the
manner capture matter? Singapore has no voice in this matter until it learns
what human rights entail.

